# Training Classes Huddersfield or Halifax, West Yorkshire?



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I wonder if anyone knew of any really good training classes in this area?

I did take Digs to puppy classes and they did do other training classes, however it wasn't quite as good as the ones I used to go to when I had my last retriever, when I lived in Scotland.

I've had a Google but can't find any except for K9 which I've been told favours GSDs.

I'd ideally like to go to Obedience and Agility if anyone knew of any in this area at all?

Thanks

Sal
x


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

SallyUK said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I wonder if anyone knew of any really good training classes in this area?
> 
> ...


Hi there do you no were denholme is its not far from halifax i help out there if your intrested PM there very good classes would highley reccomend


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry she also dose agility in the summer shes my behavoirist and very good


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Staflove

That sounds promising. Could you let me know the details please?

I was actually told of someone who had classes somewhere in the Halifax area but the person who told me about them couldn't remember the lady's name or anything, just that she had paddock and stables and also did agility and obedience.

Would this be the same person do you think??

Sal
x


----------



## vetsforyou (Feb 6, 2012)

Just in case anybody is looking at this threat ( although a couple of years old ) David Evans who runs Socialbehaviour Dog Training is probably one of the best dog trainers in the country. If you are struggling with your puppy or dog you should give him a ring, and i'm sure he will be able to help you out.


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Im in Bradford and cant seem to even find a good ringcraft near me, so any classes for dogs of any kind would be great to know x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Angel pedigrees said:


> Im in Bradford and cant seem to even find a good ringcraft near me, so any classes for dogs of any kind would be great to know x


Try checking association of pet dog trainers
Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK that should find you a class and trainer in your area


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for that will go and have a look now x


----------

